# Meet my Kitten



## Calistin (Aug 4, 2017)

A few pics of our new kitten, she's about 5 months old, we got her from the shelter and she was a feral they picked up and aged by her teeth. 

Here are some pics of her and the new cat post I built for her. The top station is a test to see if she likes the carpet, which was a left over from another project, I will tidy it up if she does like it. I made this top part bigger as she likes to stretch out when she lies down for a nap.

Her name is Jasmine!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Adoorable! love the pic of her on her back looking down at your Yorkie.


----------



## Calistin (Aug 4, 2017)

Spike is getting old and is partially blind and she was trying to entice him into playing by showing off her cuteness! lol


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice to see a feral who has been tamed. Mine was caught as an adult and is not house tame. Probably never will be. Jasmine is very cute.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

A black and white! My favorite!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

L'adorable!!!

She's growing quick!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh she is cute!! You caught her in a "feral" moment in the first pic! She looks like a mini big cat climbing that post! 

Nice post, by the way! What material did you use for the post part? Is it also carpet, or woven sisal?


----------

